# CD40106 para que se usa en mi circuito



## bichito1991 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hola amigos y gracias por su ayuda siempre, mi duda es la siguiente:
tengo ese circuito y mi duda es para que esta ese integrado???
cual es su funcion]???
es facil encontrarlo?
yo requiero que cuando algun objeto pase por el ir y el fototransistor se encienda un led o algun tipo de señal, sera un inversor? gracias


----------



## retrofit (Oct 24, 2011)

bichito1991 dijo:


> Hola amigos y gracias por su ayuda siempre, mi duda es la siguiente:
> tengo ese circuito y mi duda es para que esta ese integrado???
> cual es su funcion]???
> es facil encontrarlo?
> yo requiero que cuando algun objeto pase por el ir y el fototransistor se encienda un led o algun tipo de señal, sera un inversor? gracias



Es un inversor tipo "Trigger de Smith".
El CI 40106 posee 6 inversores de este tipo.

Saludos.


----------



## Randy (Oct 24, 2011)

Hola, invierte el estado de la salida...

el transistor ( en estos casos ) debes verlo como un switch, el cual cuando la base ( que en este caso es

la luz que incide en el transistor) esta polarizada, el switch se cierra.

el inversor posee histeresis, la cual evita que cuando existan variaciones en la señal de entrada, la señal de salida varie, con el ruido por ejemplo.

Saludos.


----------



## bichito1991 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ósea que al interrumpir la luz infrarroja encenderá el led en vez de que se apague?


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 26, 2011)

si             ...


----------

